# Who owns a lever machine



## coffeechap

Thought it might be interesting to see just how many lever users we have on here so add your name to the list with what you have. I am looking to do a forum lever day later in the year to have a proper play and give tips and help to those that might be interested.

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## DavidBondy

Coffeechap - Londinium 1 and a bunch of beautiful old lever machines.

DavidBondy - Londinium 1


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Coffeechap - Londinium 1 and a bunch of beautiful old lever machines.

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel


----------



## drude

Coffeechap - Londinium 1 and a bunch of beautiful old lever machines.

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I


----------



## 4085

Coffeechap - Londinium 1 and a bunch of beautiful old lever machines.

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I

dfk - Quick Mill Veloce


----------



## aaronb

Coffeechap - Londinium 1 and a bunch of beautiful old lever machines.

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I


----------



## coffeechap

Looks like this might turn into a Londinium club!! (I think we have 22 of them here on the forum)


----------



## coffeechap

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I


----------



## Jollybean

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel


----------



## Heligan

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I


----------



## TonyW

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I


----------



## Coastal coffee

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106


----------



## dogday38

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105


----------



## taxiboy

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola


----------



## Soll

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)


----------



## NickR

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I


----------



## Geordie Boy

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## tribs

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype


----------



## Orangertange

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni


----------



## aFiercePancake

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club


----------



## VTG

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille


----------



## iroko

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I


----------



## GVDub

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula


----------



## jonners

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina


----------



## Delfi

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## MarkyP

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I


----------



## eurorrocket

Londinium L1.


----------



## DavidBondy

So many L1 owners! Makes me quite proud that collectively we've done so much to establish this as a premium machine!!


----------



## sjenner

Only just noticed...

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1


----------



## Hazza

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa


----------



## suferick

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)


----------



## EricC

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

EricC - Londinium 1


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yay there he is ..... out from under the covers at last

Need to change the signature Eric and welcome to the club


----------



## DavidBondy

We really ought to keep a score here. It only needs two entries - Londinium L1 and others!!


----------



## coffeechap

Nah, we lever people often end up with more than one, as you will find out David..


----------



## oop north

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

EricC - Londinium 1

oop north - Londinium I


----------



## coffeechap

I am loving that we have a lot of lever users on here and as such will be setting up a lever day later in the year just for lovers of levers ( pump boys and girls excluded !)


----------



## Soll

Lever day! Does this mean they'll be an array of lovely levers to play with ? Try and make it for a Sunday Dave, you understand us Barbers are busy on Saturday


----------



## coffeechap

It will more than likely be on a Sunday soll


----------



## Soll

Great Dave, thanks! it'll be like lever heaven


----------



## ziobeege_72

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

EricC - Londinium 1

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)


----------



## billcoxfam

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

EricC - Londinium 1

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I


----------



## spune

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

EricC - Londinium 1

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola


----------



## CamV6

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

DavidBondy - Londinium 1 (now ex owner?)

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

EricC - Londinium 1

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe


----------



## CamV6

Now that felt good!

By my quick count up that's 34 entries of which 17 are L1s


----------



## DavidBondy

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

EricC - Londinium 1

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe


----------



## CamV6

I hope Nobeans won't mind, I'm adding him to the list!

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1


----------



## DavidBondy

Didn't Eric sell his?


----------



## CamV6

Well reminded, sorted


----------



## Dano

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce


----------



## 666tyler

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)


----------



## No big name!

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group


----------



## 2971

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow


----------



## Pierssy

Hi Coffechap

Me me me. I have a Pavoni Pro post millennium. Funnily enough I have just tried to bid for the Olympia Cremina 67 you sold on ebay but 'sad face' it went way beyond my budget. But one day ahhhhh



coffeechap said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see just how many lever users we have on here so add your name to the list with what you have. I am looking to do a forum lever day later in the year to have a proper play and give tips and help to those that might be interested.
> 
> Coffeechap - Londinium 1 and a bunch of beautiful old lever machines.


----------



## coffeechap

Ha ha and way less than I was expecting but that is the luck of the draw on ebay


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good job I'm away - was watching the auction - somebody got a real bargain.


----------



## coffeechap

Perhaps not Patrick as they live in Hong Kong and there is Jo way I am posting it there


----------



## tokyomb

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1


----------



## FranBrandariz

L1!!


----------



## coffeechap

Welcome to the wonderful club of l1 owners fran, why not tell us more about yourself


----------



## 4515

I guess I need to add myself to the list now

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1


----------



## DannyMontez

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola


----------



## Phil104

And I've just joined the LI revolving door club on the forum (big thanks to Systemic Kid, Mr Boots and coffeechap for encouragement and making it possible) but so far as I'm concerned it has come though a one-way door - it' s going to be with me for a very long time.

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI


----------



## Jp19810

As I recently purchased iroko's Londinium I off the forum I thought I should add my name to the list!

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I


----------



## KopiO

La Pavoni Europiccola 1963


----------



## g1hsg

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro


----------



## Bigpikle

double post


----------



## Bigpikle

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## Richard Penny

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## 666tyler

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

hmmm. bound to get me into trouble but my finger slipped! (edit to my list of levers)


----------



## unoll

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel


----------



## gryphon

unoll said:


> Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena
> 
> Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> drude - Londinium I*
> 
> dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv
> 
> aaronb - Londinium I
> 
> Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> Heligan - Londinium I
> 
> TonyW - Londinium I
> 
> Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106
> 
> dogday38 - gaggia factory 105
> 
> Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola
> 
> Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)
> 
> NickR - Londinium I
> 
> Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega
> 
> Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype
> 
> Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni
> 
> aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club
> 
> VTG - Gaggia Achille
> 
> iroko-Londinium I
> 
> GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula
> 
> jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina
> 
> Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> MarkyP - Londinium I
> 
> eurorocket - Londinium L1
> 
> sjenner - Londinium L1
> 
> Hazza - Elektra Microcasa
> 
> Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)
> 
> oop north - Londinium I
> 
> Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)
> 
> billcoxfam Londinium I
> 
> spune - Europiccola
> 
> CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe
> 
> Nobeans - londinium L1
> 
> Dano - Quickmill Veloce
> 
> 666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)
> 
> No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group
> 
> wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow
> 
> tokyomb - Londinium L1
> 
> working dog - Londinium L1
> 
> DannyMontez - Europiccola
> 
> Phil104 - LI
> 
> JP19810 - Londinium I
> 
> G1HSG LaPav Pro
> 
> Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> Unoll - Arrarex Caravel


Gryphon - Londinium L1


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I


----------



## mathof

The Systemic Kid said:


> Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena
> 
> Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> drude - Londinium I*
> 
> dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv
> 
> aaronb - Londinium I
> 
> Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> Heligan - Londinium I
> 
> TonyW - Londinium I
> 
> Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106
> 
> dogday38 - gaggia factory 105
> 
> Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola
> 
> Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)
> 
> NickR - Londinium I
> 
> Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega
> 
> Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype
> 
> Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni
> 
> aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club
> 
> VTG - Gaggia Achille
> 
> iroko-Londinium I
> 
> GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula
> 
> jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina
> 
> Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> MarkyP - Londinium I
> 
> eurorocket - Londinium L1
> 
> sjenner - Londinium L1
> 
> Hazza - Elektra Microcasa
> 
> Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)
> 
> oop north - Londinium I
> 
> Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)
> 
> billcoxfam Londinium I
> 
> spune - Europiccola
> 
> CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe
> 
> Nobeans - londinium L1
> 
> Dano - Quickmill Veloce
> 
> 666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)
> 
> No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group
> 
> wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow
> 
> tokyomb - Londinium L1
> 
> working dog - Londinium L1
> 
> DannyMontez - Europiccola
> 
> Phil104 - LI
> 
> JP19810 - Londinium I
> 
> G1HSG LaPav Pro
> 
> Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> Unoll - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> Gryphon - Londinium I


mathof - La Pavoni Europiccola (1999)


----------



## FixB

mathof said:


> Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena
> 
> Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> drude - Londinium I*
> 
> dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv
> 
> aaronb - Londinium I
> 
> Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> Heligan - Londinium I
> 
> TonyW - Londinium I
> 
> Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106
> 
> dogday38 - gaggia factory 105
> 
> Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola
> 
> Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)
> 
> NickR - Londinium I
> 
> Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega
> 
> Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype
> 
> Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni
> 
> aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club
> 
> VTG - Gaggia Achille
> 
> iroko-Londinium I
> 
> GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula
> 
> jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina
> 
> Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> MarkyP - Londinium I
> 
> eurorocket - Londinium L1
> 
> sjenner - Londinium L1
> 
> Hazza - Elektra Microcasa
> 
> Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)
> 
> oop north - Londinium I
> 
> Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)
> 
> billcoxfam Londinium I
> 
> spune - Europiccola
> 
> CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe
> 
> Nobeans - londinium L1
> 
> Dano - Quickmill Veloce
> 
> 666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)
> 
> No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group
> 
> wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow
> 
> tokyomb - Londinium L1
> 
> working dog - Londinium L1
> 
> DannyMontez - Europiccola
> 
> Phil104 - LI
> 
> JP19810 - Londinium I
> 
> G1HSG LaPav Pro
> 
> Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> Unoll - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> Gryphon - Londinium I
> 
> mathof - La Pavoni Europiccola (1999)


Would a ROK Espresso be considered here as a lever machine?









If yes:

FixB - ROK Espresso Maker


----------



## malling

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel


----------



## antdad

La Pavoni Pro + Mini Gaggia


----------



## m0rt

Gaggia Factory 105


----------



## stevogums

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1


----------



## aphelion

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## conchord

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - Arrarex Caravel and if the bloke from Gumtree answers back, the possibly a La PAv

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina


----------



## mathof

mathof - La Pavoni Europiccola, Londinium I


----------



## Lang

Lang - La Pavoni europiccola pre-millenium.

Can you also add James Bond (aka - Roger Moore)? In 'Live and let die', we can see Bond's private apartment when M paid him a visit. Bond offered M a coffee and proceeded to operate his Europiccola (pre-millenium, as the movie was made in 1973. This is a Pavoni with a coloured base - grey, I think). It is interesting to see how Bond prepared the cappuccino.

He started with extracting the espresso to the cup then

Added cold milk (I presume) over it then

Steamed up the lot using the steam wand.

See the link






My apologies if this is old hat to you all.


----------



## 4085

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina


----------



## Blackstone

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro


----------



## arty11

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional


----------



## Robert McLean

La Cimbali Microcimbali


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali


----------



## Colio07

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1


----------



## Jaspers

Londinium L1


----------



## Mrboots2u

Copy and paste people

Its a list


----------



## @3aan

Adriaans Koffiekar: Astoria Fiore - Gaggia Orione 2gr. - Gaggia America with high groups - and 4 different restauration projects including 2 Astoria single groups.


----------



## martinierius

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia


----------



## Nyej

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## databator

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro


----------



## green123

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## slas111

green123 said:


> Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena
> 
> Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> drude - Londinium I*
> 
> dfk - QuickMill Veloce
> 
> aaronb - Londinium I
> 
> Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> Heligan - Londinium I
> 
> TonyW - Londinium I
> 
> Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106
> 
> dogday38 - gaggia factory 105
> 
> Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola
> 
> Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)
> 
> NickR - Londinium I
> 
> Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega
> 
> Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype
> 
> Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni
> 
> aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club
> 
> VTG - Gaggia Achille
> 
> iroko-Londinium I
> 
> GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula
> 
> jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina
> 
> Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> MarkyP - Londinium I
> 
> eurorocket - Londinium L1
> 
> sjenner - Londinium L1
> 
> Hazza - Elektra Microcasa
> 
> Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)
> 
> oop north - Londinium I
> 
> Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)
> 
> billcoxfam Londinium I
> 
> spune - Europiccola
> 
> CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe
> 
> Nobeans - londinium L1
> 
> Dano - Quickmill Veloce
> 
> 666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)
> 
> No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group
> 
> wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow
> 
> tokyomb - Londinium L1
> 
> working dog - Londinium L1
> 
> DannyMontez - Europiccola
> 
> Phil104 - LI
> 
> JP19810 - Londinium I
> 
> G1HSG LaPav Pro
> 
> Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> Unoll - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> Gryphon - Londinium I
> 
> malling - Arrarex Caravel
> 
> stevogums- Londinium L1
> 
> aphelion - Londinium L1
> 
> PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> Conchord - La Peppina
> 
> Blackstone - lapav pro
> 
> arty11 - La Pavoni Professional
> 
> Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali
> 
> Colio07 - Londinium L1
> 
> Japsers - LONDINIUM 1
> 
> @3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America
> 
> Martinierius - mini Gaggia
> 
> Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro
> 
> green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola
> 
> slas111- londinium L1


----------



## RoloD

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Cremina, faemina, caravel, lapavonis, elktra microcasa, VA athena

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1


----------



## coffeechap

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1


----------



## databator

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1


----------



## pizzaman383

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)


----------



## Drc

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce


----------



## Tewdric

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1


----------



## Sami

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II


----------



## Rhys

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## @3aan

Hello,

is it possible to delete all previous posts?

This treath is a bit boring,   page after page almost the same list, only with minor additions?

With kind regards @3aan

PS Make it sticky so it willl be on the attention-list.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lots of threads are potentially boring! You are welcome to ignore this one if you do.


----------



## @3aan

I'm on the list . . .


----------



## coffeechap

good for you, it was put up just to see how many of us have lever machines, it remains live for people to add to as they wish


----------



## charris

@3aan said:


> I'm on the list . . .


You can still unsubscribe.


----------



## Velobee

First Rancilio Z11 l

and an Izzo Pompeii


----------



## Spazbarista

@3aan said:


> Hello,
> 
> is it possible to delete all previous posts?
> 
> This treath is a bit boring,   page after page almost the same list, only with minor additions?
> 
> With kind regards @3aan
> 
> PS Make it sticky so it willl be on the attention-list.


Yes, I went through years of frustration trawling through pages and pages of list threads. So boring and such little payback for my hard work and thoroughness. Just pages and pages of names with each post almost identical to the next one. I felt compelled to read every one of them in case I missed out.

Well, ive found a way to get one over them. Keep it to yourself, but you can cheat by just going to the last page.


----------



## 2971

Spazbarista said:


> Keep it to yourself, but you can cheat by just going to the last page.


This needs to be on the first post!!!


----------



## @3aan

Make it sticky so it willl be on the attention-list.


----------



## coffeechap

Have update the first post with the current list


----------



## dmccallum

Faema, President twin 1962

EMI, Consul 1963

Gaggia Internazionale 1955


----------



## crankhouse

IZZO MYWAY Pompeii - Single-group Dual-Fuel

bought today


----------



## Nod

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Nod - Faema Faemina


----------



## bubbajvegas

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Nod - Faema Faemina

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento


----------



## CamV6

bubbajvegas lives ! Where the heck have you been dude?


----------



## Spazbarista

crankhouse said:


> IZZO MYWAY Pompeii - Single-group Dual-Fuel
> 
> bought today


From Stroud?


----------



## glevum

CamV6 said:


> bubbajvegas lives ! Where the heck have you been dude?


Yep, miss your posts Bubba.


----------



## bubbajvegas

@CamV6 @glevum haha...u guys...I do lurk from time to time...damn the equipment moves on mighty quick but the Sorrento/mythos combo stays strong ?


----------



## coffeechap

bubbajvegas said:


> @CamV6 @glevum haha...u guys...I do lurk from time to time...damn the equipment moves on mighty quick but the Sorrento/mythos combo stays strong


The only sorrento on here and such a good provenance!


----------



## crankhouse

yup - my first lever


----------



## Lord Fluff

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Nod - Faema Faemina

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega


----------



## mrsimba

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Nod - Faema Faemina

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P


----------



## Paolo5

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Nod - Faema Faemina

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P

Paolo5 - Quickmill Achille, Brugnetti Aurora, 2010 and 1987 Creminas, Caravel


----------



## DrUsagi

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Nod - Faema Faemina

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P

Paolo5 - Quickmill Achille, Brugnetti Aurora, 2010 and 1987 Creminas, Caravel

DrUsagi - LaPeppina, Caravel, KIM Express


----------



## h1udd

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Nod - Faema Faemina

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P

Paolo5 - Quickmill Achille, Brugnetti Aurora, 2010 and 1987 Creminas, Caravel

DrUsagi - LaPeppina, Caravel, KIM Express

h1udd - LaPavoni Europiccola, Microcimbali


----------



## GCGlasgow

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Nod - Faema Faemina

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P

Paolo5 - Quickmill Achille, Brugnetti Aurora, 2010 and 1987 Creminas, Caravel

DrUsagi - LaPeppina, Caravel, KIM Express

h1udd - LaPavoni Europiccola, Microcimbali

GCGlasgow - La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## mgwolf

mgwolf - Londinium L1, Olympia Cremina 89


----------



## kbrembo

Planning a La Pavoni as upgrade to Gaggia Classic......


----------



## coffeechap

kbrembo said:


> Planning a La Pavoni as upgrade to Gaggia Classic......


oo which one, i have been stripping rebuilding them this week


----------



## Rhys

kbrembo said:


> Planning a La Pavoni as upgrade to Gaggia Classic......


Good call, it's what I did and love mine!


----------



## kbrembo

coffeechap said:


> oo which one, i have been stripping rebuilding them this week


? Any reccomendations...daily use but only 3-4 shots


----------



## coffeechap

if budget permits get yourself a decent la pavoni professional, premillenium model


----------



## insatiableOne

La Pavoni- Stradivari Gran Romantica SGR


----------



## insatiableOne

coffeechap said:


> if budget permits get yourself a decent la pavoni professional, premillenium model


I thought the premillenium models still had overheating issues??


----------



## grumpydaddy

Alphabetical List anyone?

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

aaronb - Londinium I

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

aphelion - Londinium L1

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

billcoxfam Londinium I

Blackstone - lapav pro

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Conchord - La Peppina

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

drude - Londinium I*

DrUsagi - LaPeppina, Caravel, KIM Express

eurorocket - Londinium L1

G1HSG LaPav Pro

GCGlasgow - La Pavoni Europiccola

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

grumpydaddy - Londinium L1

Gryphon - Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

h1udd - LaPavoni Europiccola, Microcimbali聽

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Heligan - Londinium I

iroko-Londinium I

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

malling - Arrarex Caravel

MarkyP - Londinium I

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P聽

NickR - Londinium I

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

Nobeans - londinium L1

Nod - Faema Faemina

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

oop north - Londinium I

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

Paolo5 - Quickmill Achille, Brugnetti Aurora, 2010 and 1987 Creminas, Caravel

Phil104 - LI

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

sjenner - Londinium L1

slas111- londinium L1

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

spune - Europiccola

stevogums- Londinium L1

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Tewdric - Londinium L1

tokyomb - Londinium L1

TonyW - Londinium I

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

VTG - Gaggia Achille

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

working dog - Londinium L1

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)


----------



## coffeechap

insatiableOne said:


> I thought the premillenium models still had overheating issues??


they all have overheating issues, which can be controlled with a heat sink on the group, (but then you probably knew that







)


----------



## insatiableOne

mine does not


----------



## Phil104

The alphabetical list is good thank you grumpydaddy. if I had a moment or if someone else has, a list by type of lever would also be useful.


----------



## coffeechap

insatiableOne said:


> mine does not


by design the La pavoni europiccola and professional in standard format, will over heat if you pull successive shots, a group attached to a boiler running at 125 degrees celcisius on such a small machine WILL get too hot, la pavonis are famous for this in standard guise, even the newer versions with the polymer piston


----------



## grumpydaddy

@Phil104 Cannot do a proper table/chart due to 10,000 character limit


aFiercePancake1970 Olympia Cremina 67,jonners1972 Olympia CreminaaFiercePancake1979 Olympia ClubPaolo51987 CreminaPaolo52010 CreminaJollybeanArrarex CaravelmallingArrarex CaravelSystemic KidArrarex CaravelUnoll -Arrarex CaravelGVDubArrarex Caravel (Type 1.1)GVDubArrarex Caravel (Type 1.2)aFiercePancakeArrarex Caravel (Type I),666tylerArrarex Caravel mk1,wintoidArrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow@3aanAstoria FioreGeordie BoyBezzera StregaLord FluffBezzera StregaSollBezzera StregabubbajvegasBosco SorrentoPaolo5Brugnetti AuroraPaolo5CaravelDrUsagiCaravel,Coffeechapconti one group,pizzaman383DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)HazzaElektra Microcasa666tylerElektra microcasa a leva,CoffeechapElektra microcasa,NodFaema FaeminaVTGGaggia Achille@3aanGaggia Americadogday38gaggia factory 105Coastal coffeegaggia factory 106666tylerGaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration),@3aanGaggia Orione 2grNo big name!Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 groupDrUsagiKIM ExpressCoffeechapla cimbaliRoloDLa Cimbali MicrocimbaliBigpikleLa Pavoni EuropiccolaChris WilsonLa Pavoni EuropiccolaDannyMontezLa Pavoni EuropiccolaDelfiLa Pavoni EuropiccolaGCGlasgowLa Pavoni Europiccolah1uddLa Pavoni EuropiccolaNyejLa Pavoni EuropiccolaOrangertangeLa Pavoni EuropiccolaPreCoffeeCantankerousnessLa Pavoni EuropiccolaRhysLa Pavoni EuropiccolaRichard PennyLa Pavoni EuropiccolaspuneLa Pavoni EuropiccolaTaxiboyLa Pavoni EuropiccolaZiobeege_72La Pavoni EuropiccolaSuferickLa Pavoni Europiccola (pre-Millennium)green123La Pavoni Europiccola 2004arty11La Pavoni ProfessionalBlackstoneLa Pavoni ProfessionalG1HSGLa Pavoni ProfessionaldatabatorLa Pavoni Professional 96No big name!La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group


----------



## grumpydaddy

ConchordLa PeppinaCoffeechaplapavonis,DrUsagiLaPeppina,RoloDLondinium 1 Robert McleanSami -Londinium I Mk IIaaronbLondinium L1aphelionLondinium L1billcoxfamLondinium L1CoffeechapLondinium L1Colio07Londinium L1drudeLondinium L1eurorocketLondinium L1grumpydaddyLondinium L1GryphonLondinium L1GVDubLondinium L1HeliganLondinium L1irokoLondinium L1JapsersLondinium L1MarkyPLondinium L1NickRLondinium L1NobeansLondinium L1oop northLondinium L1OrangertangeLondinium L1Phil104Londinium L1sjennerLondinium L1slas111Londinium L1stevogumsLondinium L1Systemic KidLondinium L1TewdricLondinium L1tokyombLondinium L1TonyWLondinium L1working dogLondinium L1Ziobeege_72Londinium L1 ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and CaravelCamV6Londinium L1 LuxeSystemic KidLondinium L1 Mk2MrSimbaLondinium L1-PCoffeechapLondonium L2,h1uddMicrocimbali聽Martinieriusmini GaggiawintoidOlympia Cremina 2002Paolo5Quickmill AchilleDanoQuickmill VelocedfkQuickMill VeloceDrcQuickmill VelocetribsQuickmill Veloce Prototype666tylerzerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)GVDubZerowatt Caravel Ursula


----------



## h1udd

updated my collection

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

aaronb - Londinium I

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

aphelion - Londinium L1

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

billcoxfam Londinium I

Blackstone - lapav pro

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Conchord - La Peppina

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

drude - Londinium I*

DrUsagi - LaPeppina, Caravel, KIM Express

eurorocket - Londinium L1

G1HSG LaPav Pro

GCGlasgow - La Pavoni Europiccola

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

grumpydaddy - Londinium L1

Gryphon - Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

h1udd - LaPavoni Europiccola, Microcimbali, Microcasa a leva

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Heligan - Londinium I

iroko-Londinium I

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

malling - Arrarex Caravel

MarkyP - Londinium I

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P聽

NickR - Londinium I

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

Nobeans - londinium L1

Nod - Faema Faemina

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

oop north - Londinium I

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

Paolo5 - Quickmill Achille, Brugnetti Aurora, 2010 and 1987 Creminas, Caravel

Phil104 - LI

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

sjenner - Londinium L1

slas111- londinium L1

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

spune - Europiccola

stevogums- Londinium L1

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Tewdric - Londinium L1

tokyomb - Londinium L1

TonyW - Londinium I

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

VTG - Gaggia Achille

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

working dog - Londinium L1

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)


----------



## Phil104

@grumpydaddy - that's brilliant, thank you - the by type list is interesting and a helpful at a glance reference.


----------



## Stevebee

Added my Lusso 2

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

aaronb - Londinium I

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

aphelion - Londinium L1

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

billcoxfam Londinium I

Blackstone - lapav pro

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Conchord - La Peppina

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

drude - Londinium I*

DrUsagi - LaPeppina, Caravel, KIM Express

eurorocket - Londinium L1

G1HSG LaPav Pro

GCGlasgow - La Pavoni Europiccola

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

grumpydaddy - Londinium L1

Gryphon - Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

h1udd - LaPavoni Europiccola, Microcimbali, Microcasa a leva

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Heligan - Londinium I

iroko-Londinium I

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

malling - Arrarex Caravel

MarkyP - Londinium I

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P聽

NickR - Londinium I

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

Nobeans - londinium L1

Nod - Faema Faemina

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

oop north - Londinium I

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

Paolo5 - Quickmill Achille, Brugnetti Aurora, 2010 and 1987 Creminas, Caravel

Phil104 - LI

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

sjenner - Londinium L1

slas111- londinium L1

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

spune - Europiccola

Stevebee - Ponte Vecchio Lusso 2

stevogums- Londinium L1

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Tewdric - Londinium L1

tokyomb - Londinium L1

TonyW - Londinium I

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

VTG - Gaggia Achille

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

working dog - Londinium L1

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)


----------



## 2971

Removed my Caravel







That was a long time ago now. Cremina all the way!

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

aaronb - Londinium I

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

aphelion - Londinium L1

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

billcoxfam Londinium I

Blackstone - lapav pro

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Conchord - La Peppina

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

drude - Londinium I*

DrUsagi - LaPeppina, Caravel, KIM Express

eurorocket - Londinium L1

G1HSG LaPav Pro

GCGlasgow - La Pavoni Europiccola

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

grumpydaddy - Londinium L1

Gryphon - Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

h1udd - LaPavoni Europiccola, Microcimbali, Microcasa a leva

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Heligan - Londinium I

iroko-Londinium I

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

malling - Arrarex Caravel

MarkyP - Londinium I

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P聽

NickR - Londinium I

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

Nobeans - londinium L1

Nod - Faema Faemina

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

oop north - Londinium I

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

Paolo5 - Quickmill Achille, Brugnetti Aurora, 2010 and 1987 Creminas, Caravel

Phil104 - LI

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

sjenner - Londinium L1

slas111- londinium L1

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

spune - Europiccola

Stevebee - Ponte Vecchio Lusso 2

stevogums- Londinium L1

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Tewdric - Londinium L1

tokyomb - Londinium L1

TonyW - Londinium I

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

VTG - Gaggia Achille

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002

working dog - Londinium L1

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)


----------



## Coelacanth

Thought I might throw myself up with the newly acquired L2...

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

aaronb - Londinium I

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

aphelion - Londinium L1

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

billcoxfam Londinium I

Blackstone - lapav pro

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

Coelacanth - Londinium L2

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Conchord - La Peppina

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

drude - Londinium I*

DrUsagi - LaPeppina, Caravel, KIM Express

eurorocket - Londinium L1

G1HSG LaPav Pro

GCGlasgow - La Pavoni Europiccola

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

grumpydaddy - Londinium L1

Gryphon - Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

h1udd - LaPavoni Europiccola, Microcimbali, Microcasa a leva

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Heligan - Londinium I

iroko-Londinium I

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

malling - Arrarex Caravel

MarkyP - Londinium I

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P聽

NickR - Londinium I

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

Nobeans - londinium L1

Nod - Faema Faemina

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

oop north - Londinium I

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

Paolo5 - Quickmill Achille, Brugnetti Aurora, 2010 and 1987 Creminas, Caravel

Phil104 - LI

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

sjenner - Londinium L1

slas111- londinium L1

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

spune - Europiccola

Stevebee - Ponte Vecchio Lusso 2

stevogums- Londinium L1

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Tewdric - Londinium L1

tokyomb - Londinium L1

TonyW - Londinium I

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

VTG - Gaggia Achille

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

working dog - Londinium L1

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)


----------



## johnealey

Traitor no more! 

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

aaronb - Londinium I

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

aphelion - Londinium L1

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

billcoxfam Londinium I

Blackstone - lapav pro

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

Coelacanth - Londinium L2

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Conchord - La Peppina

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

drude - Londinium I*

DrUsagi - LaPeppina, Caravel, KIM Express

eurorocket - Londinium L1

G1HSG LaPav Pro

GCGlasgow - La Pavoni Europiccola

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

grumpydaddy - Londinium L1

Gryphon - Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

h1udd - LaPavoni Europiccola, Microcimbali, Microcasa a leva

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Heligan - Londinium I

iroko-Londinium I

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

Johnealey - Conti CC-100 1 group

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

malling - Arrarex Caravel

MarkyP - Londinium I

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P聽

NickR - Londinium I

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

Nobeans - londinium L1

Nod - Faema Faemina

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

oop north - Londinium I

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

Paolo5 - Quickmill Achille, Brugnetti Aurora, 2010 and 1987 Creminas, Caravel

Phil104 - LI

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

sjenner - Londinium L1

slas111- londinium L1

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

spune - Europiccola

Stevebee - Ponte Vecchio Lusso 2

stevogums- Londinium L1

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Tewdric - Londinium L1

tokyomb - Londinium L1

TonyW - Londinium I

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

VTG - Gaggia Achille

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

working dog - Londinium L1

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)


----------



## Vieux Clou

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

aaronb - Londinium I

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

aphelion - Londinium L1

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

billcoxfam Londinium I

Blackstone - lapav pro

bubbajvegas - Bosco Sorrento

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

Coelacanth - Londinium L2

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Conchord - La Peppina

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

drude - Londinium I*

DrUsagi - LaPeppina, Caravel, KIM Express

eurorocket - Londinium L1

G1HSG LaPav Pro

GCGlasgow - La Pavoni Europiccola

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

grumpydaddy - Londinium L1

Gryphon - Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

h1udd - LaPavoni Europiccola, Microcimbali, Microcasa a leva

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Heligan - Londinium I

iroko-Londinium I

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

Johnealey - Conti CC-100 1 group

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Lord Fluff - Bezzera Strega

malling - Arrarex Caravel

MarkyP - Londinium I

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

MrSimba - Londinium L1-P聽

NickR - Londinium I

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

Nobeans - londinium L1

Nod - Faema Faemina

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

oop north - Londinium I

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

Paolo5 - Quickmill Achille, Brugnetti Aurora, 2010 and 1987 Creminas, Caravel

Phil104 - LI

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Rhys - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Sami - Londinium I Mk II

sjenner - Londinium L1

slas111- londinium L1

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

spune - Europiccola

Stevebee - Ponte Vecchio Lusso 2

stevogums- Londinium L1

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Tewdric - Londinium L1

tokyomb - Londinium L1

TonyW - Londinium I

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Vieux Clou - La Pavoni Europiccola

VTG - Gaggia Achille

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

working dog - Londinium L1

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)


----------



## PGT

pgt - La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## owain

Owain - 2016 La Pavoni Professional PHL, and December 1999 Europiccola 8 cup.


----------

